# Visa run at Mae Sai



## finy (May 22, 2010)

Hello, can anyone help?

I know theres been a rule change on some borders but can you still get a 30 day visa stamp at Mae Sai or is it now 15 days?

Thank you


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

*15 days by road*

Lacking any other reply since your post two weeks ago - I understand the tourist visa on arrival rule was changed recently so that road entries to Thailand are reduced to 15 days while airport entries remain at 30 days.


----------



## YogaThailand (Dec 5, 2010)

ya that is right.


----------

